# Email configuration in MS Outlook 2007 (for MTNL)



## GhorMaanas (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello everyone!

i was trying to set-up an email account just now, in MS Outlook 2007. i have an MTNL (Mumbai) connection. for the incoming POP3 server, i put the address as pop.mtnl.net.in, and for the outgoing mail server, as, smtp.mtnl.net.in. have put the username same as the username in the MTNL email ID (which i created in the evening today, and it started showing as 'activated' almost immediately), but without the suffix of '@mtnl.net.in'. have put in the password as my ph. no. (without @a, which is the suffix i need to put to log into MTNL's usage-checking portal). now, upon testing, outlook can successfully log onto the incoming mail server, however, it can't connect to the outgoing one. i have tried changing the password, but to no avail. a dialog-box keeps popping up, asking to 'enter the network password' time and again. please suggest what could be done about this.

thanks!

UPDATE: I have changed the email-password now at my ISP's settings-page (register.mtnl.net.in). will take some time to get confirmed. i will use that password in Outlook then after some time and see.


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 2, 2013)

Contact ISP


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 2, 2013)

yes, will do so tomorrow.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 1, 2015)

bumping this old thread with an update. i didn't use the MTNL email later on, but was reqd. to use it recently, and the issue of not being able to send a message was rectified by authenticating outgoing email SMTP server. a summary of how to set-up the email acct:

1. in outlook, choose to manually set-up email account in the wizard.
2. Set your incoming mail server as POP3 server.
3. For incoming pop3 server use – pop.mtnl.net.in
4. For outgoing SMTP server use – smtp.mtnl.net.in
5. Set your email client to use Authentication while sending mails (do this by clicking on the button of 'more options' in the wizard, where/when the settings applied are tested. the 2nd tab of 'more settings' has the outgoing server authentication options. choose to the same authentication credentials as for log in).
6. For username use – email account username; for password, either your phone no. or whatever you may have set the password, if changed in your MTNL account.


----------



## darrenbang (Mar 1, 2016)

Incoming

username: emailaddress@outlook.com
password: your password
pop3 server: pop3.live.com
port: 995
security type: SSL/TLS
Delete email from server: never

Outgoing

Username: emailaddress@outlook.com
Password: your password
SMTP Server: smtp.live.com
Port: 587
Security Type: STARTTLS
Require Sign-in: YES

More about....Outlook Configuration

Darren


----------

